
Show HN: Fake type stuff from Wikipedia and any URL - jajoosam
https://spoofr.xyz?ref=hn
======
jajoosam
Hi HN!

I built spoofr as a prank in the last few days - my friends wanted to fake
like they were working on something when a teacher at school went by + I
wanted to fake my typing speed :p

The code is open source, and you can fork it at
[https://glitch.com/~spoofr](https://glitch.com/~spoofr)

